# Name challenge help please...



## angelandbump

This is silly i know but its what my partner wants.

His name is Kyle and his brother is Byron and his sister is Ayesha... if you noticed all the 2nd letters are "Y"

Now our first daughter is called Alyssa so he wants the next baby (unknown sex) to have the 3rd letter as a "Y" also... so far i have a few names but he doesnt like them so i need more names with the 3rd letter "Y"

Names so far is 

Girl: Layla and Tayla
Boy: Taylor


----------



## Ragina Phalan

How about Maya or Bay?


----------



## GossipGirly

ivy


----------



## JuicyLucy

Girls : Kayla, Amy, Anya, Jaymey, Payton, Skye, Haylee, Jayde, Elyse, Kayleigh
Boys : Jayden, Hayden, Layton, Rhys, Wayne


Hope that helps a little :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jaylin, Kaylin, Payton, Alyvia, Caylie/Kaylie, Haylie

Cayden, Tryvon


----------



## MommyMichele

Brynn Brynnly Bryton Bryclin


----------



## Princess_LV

I can't think of any examples at the moment, but how about changing the spelling of a name that you do like, so that there is a Y as the third letter? I think it would work best with names with an E or I as the third letter.


----------



## angelandbump

thank you everyone :)

I will show my partner your suggestions :) xxx


----------



## KerrieCoo

Flyn, Maya, Trysten, Rhyder

good luck!


----------



## BigPlans2010

May? Or change Maisie to Maysie or Maysy.


----------



## KiansMummy

What about.. Girl = Kayleigh or Tayher
Boy = Hayden or Mayson


----------



## Armywife

I can't think of any more examples but i adore the names you have so far, esp Layla xx


----------



## tifancea

I am working on baby number three and I want to have the third letter be "y" also my other two children at Layla (girl) and Bryce (boy). Good luck with the search.

I have ideas of:
Girls:
Kayla
Jayci
Jaymi (Jamie)
Aryka (Eryca)
Kayci (Kayce)
Kaylin

Boys:
Jayce
Haydan
Kaydan/Caydan
Jaydan
Daylan
Daykota


----------



## emmad339

My daughter's name is Keeley which doesn't follow the 'Y' rule I know but bear with me lol

Someone sent an Easter Card to the twins and mis-spelt her name as Keyley, and I couldn't help thinking that would have been a lovely variation on her name - just a thought lol


----------



## davidvicky

angelandbump said:


> thank you everyone :)
> 
> I will show my partner your suggestions :) xxx

wow great


----------



## AngelofTroy

Girls:
Enya
May 
Faye 
Peyton
Amy
Kayleigh
Skye

Boys:
Rhys
Bryce
Caydan
Bryan 
Flynn 
Smyth


----------



## Lucy139

Boy : 
Leyton
Hayden / cayden / Jayden 
Flynn 
Rhys 


Girl: 
Taya 
Jaylinn
Tayleigh/hayleigh/ Kayleigh


----------



## discoclare

Some great suggestions already.

Girls:
Baylee
Arya
Caytlin
Rayne
Fayth
Zaylee
Bryony

Boys:
Bryn
Guy
Tryston

I love Flynn which a couple of people have mentioned


----------



## AngelofTroy

I thought of a few more!

Ray
Roy

Maya
Eryn


----------



## kksy9b

This is a very old thread (2010) just as a heads up ;)


----------

